

Crash leaves Toronto UberX driver confused about insurance - jellicle
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2015/03/22/crash-leaves-toronto-uberx-driver-confused-about-insurance.html

======
PhantomGremlin
I wonder who would take a job as a spokesperson for Uber? It seems like you're
just doing a Baghdad Bob impression. You get to make statements like this one:

    
    
       Heath called it “unfortunate” to hear that
       “this driver-partner felt misinformed.
       We’re always trying to enhance our process
       of communicating with our driver-partners.”
    

At least Baghdad Bob did it for his political party and/or his country.

------
jellicle
Two interesting bits from the story:

"He notified Uber and “right away my app stopped working.” A week after the
accident, Sindi says, the only thing he received from the company was an
emailed form asking for details about the crash. "

and

"Uber maintained its insurance’s unique nature can’t be disclosed publicly or
it might be duplicated by competitors"

Uber apparently doesn't even know if their supposed insurance policy has a
deductible or not.

